# WinCC 7 SP1 keine Kommunikation mit CP343 Lean



## andy_l (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich über die Suche nicht fündig wurde hoffe ich dass vielleicht jemand ein ähnliches Problem hatte oder ich mich nur zu dämlich anstelle.

Ich habe ein bestehendes Projekt aus WinCC 6.0 SP4 in WinCC 7 SP1 übernommen und versucht, es über Ethernet an eine 315-2 DP mit CP343-1 Lean anzukoppeln.

Bei der Installation von WinCC 7 gab es zwar eine Fehlermeldung, die betraf aber nur den SQL Server.

Das ganze läuft auf Windows XP SP3.

Zunächst hatte ich das Problem, dass der Zugriffsweg nicht parametriert war (Errorcode 0xFFDF 42C2), ich habe dann PG-PC-Schnittstelle angepasst.

Jetzt habe ich als letztes einen Errorcode 0xFFDF 4104.

Nun bin ich ratlos. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich noch testen könnte?

Auf Seiten der SPS kann's nicht liegen, da ich neben diesem besagten Rechner einen anderen habe auf dem auch WinCC (aber Version 6) läuft und der hat Zugriff auf die Steuerung.

Diagnose habe ich integriert, hat mir aber nicht unmittelbar weitergeholfen (zeigt an: State disconnected).

Andy


----------



## marlob (7 Juni 2010)

Hast du mal die Systemparameter von TCP/IP überprüft?
Vergleiche die doch mal mit denen aus dem funktionierenden V6 Projekt


----------



## marlob (7 Juni 2010)

andy_l schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei der Installation von WinCC 7 gab es zwar eine Fehlermeldung, die betraf aber nur den SQL Server.
> 
> ...


Was war das denn für ein Fehler und konntest du den Fehler beheben?


----------



## andy_l (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo marlob,

die Fehler waren:
"Failed to install and configure assemblies c:\program files\microsoft sql server\90\DTS\Tasks\Microsoft.SQLServer.MSMQTask.dll in the COM+ catalog. Error -2147024894. Error message: the system can not find the file specified"
und
"Failed to install and configure assemblies c:\program files\microsoft sql server\90\DTS\Tasks\Microsoft.SQLServer.notificationservices.dll in the COM+ catalog. Error -2147024894. Error message: the system can not find the file specified"
Beide Fehler habe ich erst einmal ignoriert. Am Schluss hat mir das Installationsprogramm "erfolgreich" gemeldet.

Die TCP parameter habe ich verglichen (was in der Diagnose steht).

Ich habe jetzt auch noch einmal EXAKT das gleiche Projekt auf dem anderen Rechner unter WinCC V 6 gestartet und da geht's auf Anhieb.

Andy


----------



## marlob (7 Juni 2010)

Google liefert so einiges zu diesem Fehler
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=MSMQTask.dll
Hast du mal versucht ihn zu beheben.

Ich würde mir erst mal ein vernünftig installiertes System schaffen


----------



## marlob (7 Juni 2010)

Evtl. auch mal dies lesen
Wie ist vorzugehen, wenn die Installation des Microsoft SQL Servers fehlschlägt?


----------



## andy_l (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo marlob,

könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass die SQL-Installation sich so auswirkt?
Dann werde ich morgen mal drüberinstallieren und schauen, ob sich etwas ändert.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für Deine Tips!
Andy


----------



## andy_l (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo marlob,

nochmals Danke für Deine Tips.   :s12:

Ich habe vorhin einfach die WinCC-Installation noch einmal laufen lassen (Firewall und Virenscanner vorher noch einmal geprüft, ob sie ausgeschaltet sind) und dann ging's auf Anhieb mit der Kommunikation.

Werd' ich mir gut merken: immer erst bei sauberer Installation anfangen!

Andy


----------



## Move (8 Juni 2010)

andy_l schrieb:


> Hallo marlob,
> 
> nochmals Danke für Deine Tips. :s12:
> 
> ...


 
Hi, und der Rechner darf sich in keiner Domäne befinden.
Ansonsten Rechner aus der Domäne entfernen, WinCC installieren und dann den Rechner wieder in die Domäne einbinden

Gruß
Move


----------



## andy_l (8 Juni 2010)

Hi,

das mit der Domäne ist mir in einem anderen Zusammenhang auch schon mal passiert. Ist eigentlich traurig, dass man solche "Kopfstände" machen muss, wenn man etwas installiert.

Ich finde das Forum hier echt super!! Hoffentlich kann ich auch mal etwas produktives beitragen, um mich zu revanchieren.

Andy


----------

